# Amarune's Almanac: Forests of the Realms



## vorpaldicepress (Dec 4, 2019)

*Click here to Purchase!*


*"I love books like this." - Ed Greenwood (excerpt from Foreword)*

"When Arclath asked me what a forest was, I probably looked at him like he’d sprouted an extra head. Though, he posed a good question; if I’m writing this book to explain these locales to people who have never seen them, how would I explain a 'forest' to someone who’s lived in a desert wasteland for their entire life and never seen a stand of trees larger than a dozen? Saying ‘you just know what a forest is when you see it’ doesn’t work anymore."
- Amarune Whitewave​



*Amarune's Almanac Volume 1 is the first in a multipart series exploring the eight biomes of Dungeons & Dragons within the Forgotten Realms campaign setting.*
Forests of the Realms gives an overview of Faerûn's various forests and their flora, fauna, and some history. It does this through both narrative prose, written from the perspective of Amarune Whitewave (the great, great granddaughter of Elminster Aumar), and through occasional notes from her husband, editor, and traveling companion Arclath Delcastle.

*Contained with this 50-page tome, you'll get:*

2 new subclasses
the Circle of the Grove druid which seeks to expand on the land (forest) druid
and the Sylvan Sentinel, a conclave of Rangers who are blessed by the fey to guard their realms.

Variant rules: expansions to the Druid and Ranger classes to allow them more access to the new spells contained within this book!
10 spells: each using a new spellcasting component, Environment, as they each rely on the boons of the world around them.
+1 bonus spell, druidic practice, which is the Druid version of the ceremony spell for Clerics.

10 magic items: imbued with the power of the forest and their denizens.
10 monsters: new creatures for Wild Shaping, mounts, and companions!
20 flora: the bounty of the forests. Roots, trees, and flowers that you can collect and use to create all manner of items, as well as improve some spells.
Downtime activities: A gathering expedition specifically designed to find and collect the flora described in this book.
5 location stories: Straight from the journal of Amarune Whitewave herself, stories of their expeditions into five notable Faerun forests: Adhe Wood, The Jungles of Chult, High Forest, Tangled Trees, and Yuirwood.
A map of Faerûn: Updated for 5th Edition, this book contains a two-page map of Faerûn covering the Sword Coast all the way to the Plains of Purple Dust
Also included is a separate high-resolution PDF of the map in both colored and Printer Friendly, available to print on 8.5"x11" or 11"x17"
A foreword written by the creator of Forgotten Realms, Ed Greenwood, himself!
Journal-style sketch art by Shiah "Cinder" Irgangladen and several other full color pieces throughout the book, combined with a field-journal document style complete with spilled ink!
and...

access to a private DMsGuild bundle which you can use for discounts on future volumes of Amarune's Almanac!

*Click here to Purchase!*


 




 



 



 






*Click here to Purchase!*


----------

